# never had a chance =(



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

one of my rat babies died today, i just looked in the hammock and she was lying there lifeless  she was 2 weeks old and seemed perfectly fine on wednesday but now looks extremely thin i know i never knew her long but i`m still really upset by the loss.

this is a pic i took of her on wed


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

im sorry for your loss, she looks like she was really cute.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks, she was really lovely i just don`t understand how she made it so far then all of a sudden is gone. there was runts in both litters and compared to them she was even smaller but a fighter and i`ll always have the pics and memories of the very little time i had with her. i can`t believe how easy it is to get attached so quickly


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Aww, poor baby. She was adorable. I'm sorry!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

My little babies are two weeks old now and I would be devistated to lose one of them. I am so sorry for your loss. Sharlee.


----------

